# openSUSE 13.2 package for obs-studio in Packman repository!



## boombatower (Nov 13, 2014)

For those not familiar with the Packman repository: https://en.opensuse.org/Additional_package_repositories#Packman

The package is in the Multimedia repository (if you do not use the all inclusive repo) and only available for 13.2 due to qt5 requirements. If enough interest and cleanly possible then perhaps it could be tweaked to build for 13.1.

The current package version is 0.6.4.

Once you have the Packman repository simply install 'obs-studio' via your preferred method. A command line example of adding packman and installing:

zypper ar -f http://packman.inode.at/suse/openSUSE_13.2/ packman
zypper in obs-studio

Direct link to package: http://packman.links2linux.org/package/obs-studio/555880 (includes a one-click install)

Enjoy!


----------



## Jim (Nov 15, 2014)

I just wanted to say thank you for this.


----------



## boombatower (Nov 15, 2014)

Least I can do to support such great software :)


----------



## boombatower (Jul 28, 2015)

In case folks are still finding this post. The package is continually updated to latest releases.

Please use the proper installation instructions found in the wiki (openSUSE section): https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/wiki/Install-Instructions#user-content-linux.


----------



## HOLD8 (Aug 19, 2015)

okay wow ye sorry too give up but im clearly not clever enough or patient enough to fix my computer for the software :( im just gna download something else ( if i can find it ) if not then ill come back 8)


----------



## boombatower (Aug 19, 2015)

Based on your only other post I assume you are not a linux user and this comment was meant to be posted in the other thread.


----------

